# This might be a stupid question . . .



## Farmboy11 (Oct 19, 2018)

I've got a faucet on the front of my house about an inch off the ground. I don't really want to dig out under it, because I don't want water pooling there and infiltrating the foundation. But it's #[email protected]# hard to attach the hose. Should I have a plumber flip it 180 degrees so the hose attachment is pointing upwards, or is there something I can attach to it semi-permanently that a hose could attach to more easily? I've tried short lengths of hose, but they kink, as in the picture.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

How about something like this? 

Edit: Maybe that won't fit in that space... That's a toughy.


----------



## Farmboy11 (Oct 19, 2018)

stotea said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> Edit: Maybe that won't fit in that space... That's a toughy.


I may try that, thanks--not sure there will be room to tighten it with those flanges.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

https://www.amazon.ca/Camco-22505-X-90-Degree-Hose-Elbow/dp/B003BZD03K/ref=asc_df_B003BZD03K/?tag=googlemobshop-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=292987880877&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=350689264052758877&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001291&hvtargid=pla-357976288445&psc=1


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Quick connect fitting?

Power Care Garden Hose Quick-Connect Kit
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Power-Care-Garden-Hose-Quick-Connect-Kit-AP31084/203353089


----------



## Farmboy11 (Oct 19, 2018)

synergy0852 said:


> Quick connect fitting?
> 
> Power Care Garden Hose Quick-Connect Kit
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Power-Care-Garden-Hose-Quick-Connect-Kit-AP31084/203353089


Thanks! Worked like a charm.


----------

